
Marc Andreessen's 3 Truths about VC - transburgh
http://foundread.com/2007/11/12/marc-andreesens-3-truths-about-vcs/
======
BitGeek
He errors in assuming that if your company has 10X potential you should take
venture capital. He doesn't recognize that Venture Capital increases the risk
of you having a 0X result. (Probably becuase he's only had good experiences.)

I'd rather have a %75 chance of %60 of a $15M company than a %2 chance of %10
of a $300M company.

